# going to the park



## earlymusicmaniac

I've seen all kinds of sentences on Duolingo using the three above, but I can't seem to find a pattern. Someone first told me that you always have to use 'toegaan' if you're *going* to an object, and not just *going away*, but when Duolingo told me to translate 'On Wednesday I'm going to the park', and I translated it as 'Op woensdag ga ik naar het park toe', it corrected me and said that it should be 'Op woensdag ga ik naar het park'. Another thing is 'naartoe', which I really don't get. Why do we use 'Waar ga je naartoe?' and not 'Naar waar ga je toe?' or just ' Naar waar ga je?'. I really don't understand when to use and not to use these three, are they interchangeable? Are there rules? Can someone please answer? Thanks!


----------



## Red Arrow

It sounds more natural to drop 'toe' pretty much always. The following sentences sound natural to me.

I'm going to the park = Ik ga naar het park.
Are you going to the park? = Ga je naar het park?

I'm going to ... = Ik ga naar ...
Are you go to ...? = Ga je naar ...?

Where are you going to? = Waar ga je heen? / Waar ga je naartoe? / Naar waar ga je?

I am going there = Ik ga erheen / Ik ga ernaartoe / Ik ga daarnaartoe

You are not going anywhere! = Jij gaat nergens heen! / Jij gaat nergens naartoe!


----------



## eno2

Het ligt nog moeilijker


> *Naar daar / daarnaartoe / daarheen*
> *Vraag*
> Is _naar daar_ correct in de volgende zin: _Ik zal meteen naar daar komen_?
> 
> *Antwoord*
> _Naar daar _is standaardtaal in België. Hetzelfde geldt voor _naar hier_ en _naar waar_. *Standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied zijn daarnaartoe, hiernaartoe en waarnaartoe of daarheen, hierheen en waarheen. *
> 
> *Toelichting*
> Combinaties van het voorzetsel _naar_ en de bijwoorden _daar_, _hier_ en _waar_ zijn vooral in België gebruikelijk. Ze behoren tot de standaardtaal in België.
> 
> (1a) Toen de school belde dat haar dochtertje ziek was, is ze meteen _naar daar_ gereden. [standaardtaal in België]
> 
> (2a) Sommige vluchtelingen komen _naar hier_ om economische redenen. [standaardtaal in België]
> 
> (3a) _Naar waar_ zijn jullie deze zomer geweest? [standaardtaal in België]
> 
> (4a) Het is nog altijd niet duidelijk _naar waar_ Mira gaat verhuizen. [standaardtaal in België]
> 
> *Standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied zijn hiernaartoe, daarnaartoe en waarnaartoe of hierheen, waarheen en daarheen. Die vormen kunnen ook gesplitst voorkomen: hier … naartoe, waar … heen enzovoort.*
> 
> (1b) Toen de school belde dat haar dochtertje ziek was, is ze *daar meteen naartoe* gereden.
> 
> (2b) Sommige vluchtelingen komen _hierheen_ om economische redenen.
> 
> (3b) _Waar_ zijn jullie deze zomer *naartoe *geweest?
> 
> (4b) Het is nog altijd niet duidelijk _waarheen_ Mira gaat verhuizen.
> 
> In de voorbeelden (5) en (6) gaat het om een ander gebruik. _Waar_ leidt hier een bijzin in en _naar waar_ kan niet vervangen worden door _waarheen_ of _waarnaartoe_. Dit gebruik is standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied.
> 
> (5) Ik ging op zoek naarwaar die geur vandaan kwam.
> 
> (6) De supermarkten moeten terug naarwaar hun merk in goede tijden voor stond
> http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1762/.



Naarwaar? Daarnaartoe!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Dat stukje taaladvies is onjuist geciteerd of onjuist gekopieerd. _Naar waar_ moet los worden geschreven.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

@earlymusicmaniac:
In een vraag gebruik je _waar ... naartoe/heen_ als het om een beweging gaat. (Er zijn daarover ongetwijfeld allerlei theoretische beschouwingen te geven, maar dat zou ons te ver leiden.) Van belang is dat _naartoe/heen_ erbij moet, anders gaat de vraag over een statische positie. Gek genoeg kan in het antwoord _naartoe/heen_ wel worden weggelaten. 

_Waar ga je naartoe?
Ik ga naar de stad._​
Als je _naar ... toe_ in plaats van _naar_ gebruikt, leg je de nadruk op de richting van de beweging eerder dan op het eindpunt van de beweging, geloof ik.


----------



## Teachinglang

Red Arrow :D said:


> The following sentences sound natural to me.
> 
> I'm going to the park = Ik ga naar het park.
> Are you going to the park? = Ga je naar het park?
> 
> I'm going to ... = Ik ga naar ...
> Are you go to ...? = Ga je naar ...?
> 
> Where are you going to? = Waar ga je heen? / Waar ga je naartoe? / Naar waar ga je?
> 
> I am going there = Ik ga erheen / Ik ga ernaartoe / Ik ga daarnaartoe
> 
> You are not going anywhere! = Jij gaat nergens heen! / Jij gaat nergens naartoe!



Same for me, except for 'Naar waar ga je?'!  (It's not used in the Netherlands, but it's totally acceptable in Belgium, as explained by Taaladvies above).

'Toe' is optional for 'ik ga naar ...' and 'ga je naar ...?', but like Red Arrow  I would probably leave it out most of the time.
If you add 'toe', I feel it emphasizes movement, like Hans M. also points out.


In Dutch, 'naar' as a preposition is used (like 'to') when the direction need to be specified. My hypothesis would be that 'naar' needs to be followed by something, and (especially in the Netherlands), it can only be followed by a noun phrase (for instance 'het park' or 'Amsterdam'). If it isn't followed by a noun phrase, 'toe' is inserted to 'complete the sentence'. This is the case for question words and adverbs (like 'nergens', 'ergens', 'hier' and 'daar' (also 'er')), as these are not noun phrases.

In the examples below I've indicated whether the sentence can be used in the Netherlands (as stated above, Belgians seem to be less strict about this 'naar + noun phrase' thing):

_Noun phrases
_Ik ga naar de stad.
Ik ga naar de stad toe. (emphasizes the journey)

Ik ga naar Amsterdam.
Ik ga naar Amsterdam toe. (emphasizes the journey)

Ga je naar het park?
Ga je naar het park toe? (emphasizes the journey)


_Lack of a noun phrase_
Waar ga je naar?
Naar waar ga je?
Waar ga je naartoe?

Hij komt naar hier.
Hij komt hier naar.
Hij komt hiernaartoe.

Ik ga naar er.
Ik ga er naar.
Ik ga ernaartoe.

Ik ga naar ergens.
Ik ga ergens naar.
Ik ga ergens naartoe.

Jij gaat naar nergens!
Jij gaat nergens naar!
Jij gaat nergens naartoe!


Again, this is just a hypothesis, and it only applies to the use of 'toe' in the Netherlands


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Dat stukje taaladvies is onjuist geciteerd of onjuist gekopieerd. _Naar waar_ moet los worden geschreven.


Ik was zelf verbaasd maar: Mijn citaat was volkomen letterlijk en correct.  In elk geval zou ik NOOIT naarwaar schrijven.

PS:  Als je zoiets beweert: geef dan het juiste citaat erbij.


----------



## eno2

Teachinglang said:


> Same for me, except for 'Naar waar ga je?'!  (It's not used in the Netherlands, but it's totally acceptable in Belgium, as explained by Taaladvies above).
> 
> 'Toe' is optional for 'ik ga naar ...' and 'ga je naar ...?', but like Red Arrow  I would probably leave it out most of the time.
> If you add 'toe', I feel it emphasizes movement, like Hans M. also points out.
> 
> 
> In Dutch, 'naar' as a preposition is used (like 'to') when the direction need to be specified. My hypothesis would be that 'naar' needs to be followed by something, and (especially in the Netherlands), it can only be followed by a noun phrase (for instance 'het park' or 'Amsterdam'). If it isn't followed by a noun phrase, 'toe' is inserted to 'complete the sentence'. This is the case for question words and adverbs (like 'nergens', 'ergens', 'hier' and 'daar' (also 'er')), as these are not noun phrases.
> 
> In the examples below I've indicated whether the sentence can be used in the Netherlands (as stated above, Belgians seem to be less strict about this 'naar + noun phrase' thing):
> 
> _Noun phrases
> _Ik ga naar de stad.
> Ik ga naar de stad toe. (emphasizes the journey)
> 
> Ik ga naar Amsterdam.
> Ik ga naar Amsterdam toe. (emphasizes the journey)
> 
> Ga je naar het park?
> Ga je naar het park toe? (emphasizes the journey)
> 
> 
> _Lack of a noun phrase_
> Waar ga je naar?
> Naar waar ga je?
> Waar ga je naartoe?
> 
> Hij komt naar hier.
> Hij komt hier naar.
> Hij komt hiernaartoe.
> 
> Ik ga naar er.
> Ik ga er naar.
> Ik ga ernaartoe.
> 
> Ik ga naar ergens.
> Ik ga ergens naar.
> Ik ga ergens naartoe.
> 
> Jij gaat naar nergens!
> Jij gaat nergens naar!
> Jij gaat nergens naartoe!
> 
> 
> Again, this is just a hypothesis, and it only applies to the use of 'toe' in the Netherlands


OK I'll state my own use here as a Belgian Dutch speaker



> Hij komt *hiernaartoe*.


 Zeg ik wel maar ik zou "hier naartoe" schrijven. Het klinkt wel onmiddellijk als typisch Nederlands in de oren. "Hij komt naar hier" en "hij komt naar hier toe" is gewoner.
ernaartoe => wordt bij mij "er naartoe"


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> PS:  Als je zoiets beweert: geef dan het juiste citaat erbij.


Wat is er niet duidelijk? Online staat in dat stuk taaladvies _naar waar_ los geschreven.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Wat is er niet duidelijk? Online staat in dat stuk taaladvies _naar waar_ los geschreven.


Niet duidelijk is hoe bij het kopiëren de tekst corrupt geraakt is. Ik probeer het nog eens:


> *Naar daar / daarnaartoe / daarheen*
> *Vraag*
> Is _naar daar_ correct in de volgende zin: _Ik zal meteen naar daar komen_?
> 
> *Antwoord*
> _Naar daar _is standaardtaal in België. Hetzelfde geldt voor _naar hier_ en _naar waar_. Standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied zijn _daarnaartoe_, _hiernaartoe_ en _waarnaartoe_ of _daarheen_, _hierheen_ en _waarheen_.
> 
> *Toelichting*
> Combinaties van het voorzetsel _naar_ en de bijwoorden _daar_, _hier_ en _waar_ zijn vooral in België gebruikelijk. Ze behoren tot de standaardtaal in België.
> 
> (1a) Toen de school belde dat haar dochtertje ziek was, is ze meteen _naar daar_ gereden. [standaardtaal in België]
> 
> (2a) Sommige vluchtelingen komen _naar hier_ om economische redenen. [standaardtaal in België]
> 
> (3a) _Naar waar_ zijn jullie deze zomer geweest? [standaardtaal in België]
> 
> (4a) Het is nog altijd niet duidelijk _naar waar_ Mira gaat verhuizen. [standaardtaal in België]
> 
> Standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied zijn _hiernaartoe_, _daarnaartoe_ en _waarnaartoe_ of _hierheen_, _waarheen_ en _daarheen_. Die vormen kunnen ook gesplitst voorkomen: _hier … naartoe_, _waar … heen_ enzovoort.
> 
> (1b) Toen de school belde dat haar dochtertje ziek was, is ze _daar_ meteen _naartoe_ gereden.
> 
> (2b) Sommige vluchtelingen komen _hierheen_ om economische redenen.
> 
> (3b) _Waar_ zijn jullie deze zomer _naartoe_ geweest?
> 
> (4b) Het is nog altijd niet duidelijk _waarheen_ Mira gaat verhuizen.
> 
> In de voorbeelden (5) en (6) gaat het om een ander gebruik. _Waar_ leidt hier een bijzin in en _naar waar_ kan niet vervangen worden door _waarheen_ of _waarnaartoe_. Dit gebruik is standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied.
> 
> (5) Ik ging op zoek naarwaar die geur vandaan kwam.
> 
> (6) De supermarkten moeten terug naarwaar hun merk in goede tijden voor stond.



Naar waar van het origineel wordt inderdaad mysterieus aan elkaar geplakt (=> naarwaar)  bij het kopiëren.  

In elk geval ben ik niet erg opgezet met "Standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied zijn _daarnaartoe_, _hiernaartoe_ en _waarnaartoe".
En dat is de reden dat ik zei dat het nog moeilijker is dan gedacht, dat naar..toe/naartoe gedoe. _


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> In elk geval ben ik niet erg opgezet met "Standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied zijn _daarnaartoe_, _hiernaartoe_ en _waarnaartoe"_.


Ik zou niet weten wat iemand daar op aan te merken zou kunnen hebben.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Ik zou niet weten wat iemand daar op aan te merken zou kunnen hebben.


Ik heb gezegd in #8

Ik voeg er nog aan toe, want uitgedaagd, dat die dingen wel hetzelfde klinken, wanneer uitgesproken, maar dat ze lichtelijk afwijkend schrijven, dat wil zeggen, gedeeltelijk los,  geen halsmisdaad is. Ik laat die pure zuiverheid over aan staatsfunctionarissen en media personeel,  waarvoor taaladvies altijd veel strenger is dan voor gewone taalgebruikers.

Neem nu eens:

Ik wil daar niet naartoe (gezegd over een plaats)

Ik wil niet daarnaartoe, dat zal je mij niet gauw horen zeggen. Tenzij als het metaforisch bedoeld is. (De EU verlaten b.v.)


----------

